# Raspberrypi without keyboard&screen



## deltahotel (Sep 1, 2019)

how to boot my raspberrypi 1 B+ (2014) without keyboard and screen, only ssh.

Pascal


----------



## acheron (Sep 1, 2019)

Just power it.


----------



## deltahotel (Sep 1, 2019)

acheron said:


> Just power it.


The red led turn off after about 10s and nothing after.
This is the raspberrypi 1 B+


----------



## acheron (Sep 1, 2019)

I think that's expected on FreeBSD. First boot is really slow (the filesystem is expanded to the full sdcard size). Can you log in with the freebsd account (password freebsd)?


----------



## deltahotel (Sep 1, 2019)

acheron said:


> I think that's expected on FreeBSD. First boot is really slow (the filesystem is expanded to the full sdcard size). Can you log in with the freebsd account (password freebsd)?


freebsd/freebsd and root/root is ok. Works only my tv with hdmi, but don't work with hdmi/vga converter.


----------

